
Our SaaS app got 1000 private beta Signups in just 6 days - harishsg
https://medium.com/@harishsg99/how-our-saas-app-got-1000-private-beta-signups-in-just-6-days-4fd9fc
======
MattGaiser
I’m getting a 404 error.

A link that works:

[https://medium.com/@harishsg99/how-our-saas-app-
got-1000-pri...](https://medium.com/@harishsg99/how-our-saas-app-
got-1000-private-beta-signups-in-just-6-days-4fd9fcdac77)

------
harishsg
link that works :[https://medium.com/@harishsg99/how-our-saas-app-
got-1000-pri...](https://medium.com/@harishsg99/how-our-saas-app-
got-1000-private-beta-signups-in-just-6-days-4fd9fcdac77)

